# Huge World Fair Coin & Campaign Watch Fob?



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2010)

About the size of a baseball. I guess this was some kind of memorabelia from the 1939 Worlds Fair. I pulled it from a newer dump, but it's obviously in really rough shape. 









 From what I've found around the internet I think this is a watch fob that was giving out during the presidental campaign. Just thought thought this was weird, figured I'de share.


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's your fob on e-bay with another, nice item....Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ROOSEVELT-FAIRBANKS-WATCH-FOBS-LOT-TWO-EXC-1904-NR-/180571545816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ae720d8


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh Boooo, not worth much I guess, at least not on Ebay. Still.....I enjoy a good old piece of political history. Good shape considering I found it in the dirt.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Travis,

 There's a coupla great finds, man. That World's fair souvenir might clean up well. What's the material? What is the legend on the coin, for us hard of hearing types?




From.




From.


----------

